# 27 " laws?



## sondog (May 10, 2010)

Well I thought I had it all figured out with the 29.5's, but after my last ride out I am not so sure.
If I lived 2 hours more north I would have already bought them, but we often have to ride hard packed dirt and gravel (usually at speed) and my 28" bugs with the tall flexi front tire keep me busy to say the least.

From searching on this forum and others it seems that the 27" laws are also a good tire for mud and ride quality just like the 29.5,s.

Wondering if they would do much better than the bugs or the 29.5's as far as handling is concerned?

The 27" zillas I ran before handled much better than the 28 bugs, but the front on the zillas were not taller than the rears.

Does anybody have a side picture of their bike with a set of 27" laws?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

The front weren't taller than the rears? That doesnt sound right...... I had 4 27x11 zilla's on my brute and they were all 4 identical.


----------



## sondog (May 10, 2010)

My 27" zillas were skinny front wide rear. My 28" bugs are at least .5 taller than rears. Kinda makes the front wander around. I can deal with it but no sight seeing at 60mph. I know the laws will have a stiffer sidewall so it won't be worse but maybe the 27" laws might handle decent compared to the 29.5's.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

well that aint whats making it wobble at 60. Any mud tire is gonna wobble at 60 regardless of whether it's exactly the same size as the back or not. mud tires arent made to be run 60mph.... lol.


----------



## sondog (May 10, 2010)

Haha I know that's not what they are made for but just trying to get away with just one tire instead of having to run two sets.
It's nice to know you have all sorts of traction available when you need it. 
I still think the taller front sidewall flexes allot more than the rear.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

here's some pics of 27 laws


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

bwahahahahaha


----------



## sondog (May 10, 2010)

Thanks phreebsd, just what I was looking for....................not the picture of you..........and you and you.................. yikes

I assume that is your bike, so did you like them?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

actually that's me in the picture. notice the name on the shirt  That chick on the far left is pretty hot. Even w/ the goat-tee


----------



## tacoma_2002 (Jul 16, 2009)

LOL


----------



## Impact Fab (Jul 1, 2011)

Look at the motomonsters..I run them on my renegade and they ride better than the laws at lower speeds


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

sondog said:


> Thanks phreebsd, just what I was looking for....................not the picture of you..........and you and you.................. yikes
> 
> I assume that is your bike, so did you like them?


they were good tires.


----------



## Newbruteforcetothegame (Aug 31, 2010)

hey phreebsd how long did them 27 hold up? im thinking about putting a set on mine. just needing some info thanks ahead of time


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

they r still fine, about 85% tread. they have lived on a vinson since i got the 31's


----------



## Newbruteforcetothegame (Aug 31, 2010)

Sounds like I'm going to become an outlaw! Haha


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

Outlaws FTW!


----------

